# Australian Religious Order Looks to Bulk Order Hybrid Cars



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The national body Catholic Religious Australia, representing 8500 members, plans to negotiate a bulk purchase of hybrid vehicles to replace the religious orders' current car fleets.

More...


----------

